# hydraulic vs. winch plows



## sno-problem! (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you guys prefer winch controlled plows or hydraulically controlled plows? What are the advantages/disadvantages of each?? I'm assuming hydraulic plow runs a little smoother?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Maybe I'm out of the loop, but what plow (besides snowbear) runs a winch left?

Or are you talking an ATV?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

A winch plow would mean no power angle...what a waste 
hydraulics require a pump under the hood.....another waste JMO


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

KEEP IN MIND I DON'T OWN A SNOW PLOW!!! ok so i am going to hijack this thread, and ask the question, "why aren't there electric driven plows" i have given this some thought, and thought of a couple of ways to give down preasure, lift/lower, and cab controlled angling with winches, or other electonically controlled means, are there plows that do all this without hydraulics?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a pneumatic personal plow that lifts, lowers, and angles but the dealer told me they are nothing but problems when its cold since they freezE up. Winches bind up with snow and ice and are slow.


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ (Sep 23, 2009)

hydro_37;916886 said:


> hydraulics require a pump under the hood.....another waste JMO


Really, so my Boss v-plow has a spare pump in the tower or something?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

OMGWTFBBQ;917659 said:


> Really, so my Boss v-plow has a spare pump in the tower or something?


Belt driven hydraulic pumps have a pump UNDER the hood
Maybe you have a "pump" that has a screw loose......:laughing:


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

I have never seen a commercial grade plow that was not hydraulic. I have no interest in something different. The hydraulic works great.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

*pros of hydraulic:*


downward pressure
able to angle automaticly
stronger
if you get stuck you can push your self out with 2500 psi hydraulic
quieter
wont jam
dont need a new mount

*cons of hydraulic plow:*

takes hydraulic fluid

*pros about winch:*


i cant think of any

*cons of winch:*


loud
can jam
cant angle
cant push your self out
if you do get stuck your plow is gonna ad resisitance while your winch trys to pull
can splice
can snap
no downward pressure

*GET A HYDRAULIC PLOW!!!!!*


----------

